# Newest Members of my Flock



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Here's the newest members of my flock.

This is Henry and Maude my Indian Ringneck Parakeets...


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Congrats JW! Beautiful birds. Are they a bonded pair? I saw these all over the temples when I visited India a couple of years ago. Amazingly beautiful to see parrots just flying around in their natural state.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Henry and Maude are beautiful!

You may have posted this elsewhere, but may I ask how many birds you have and what types they all are? *


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

congrats on the new flock members, they r beautiful. i would love to have a pair one day....keetman


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

I currently have 13 adult budgies,11 baby budgies, 2 parrotlets, and 2 Indian ringnecks... I got the ringnecks today for only $200 .. I just couldn't pass up such a great deal.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JWKnight said:



I currently have 13 adult budgies,11 baby budgies, 2 parrotlets, and 2 Indian ringnecks... I got the ringnecks today for only $200 .. I just couldn't pass up such a great deal.

Click to expand...

Impressive! Congratulations on your newest additions. :thumbsup:*


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Thanks... It's the biggest step in taking. I've been wanting these beauties fit a long time. Henry already had a vocabulary going. Says, pretty bird, gimme gimme gimme, gimme crackers, hello, pretty boy, hello, whistles and clicks.. Can't wait to teach him some more stuff.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your new ringnecks  
I have always had ringnecks though currently I just have a 6 month old whom I handraised. Good luck with them . They sure will keep you entertained  .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your latest arrivals, surely you'll have tons of fun with them!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

They are stunning. Congrats!


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

I have now taught Henry to Wolf Whistle in two days .. ((I asked the previous owner if he could before, and she said No.)) 

Smart birdie!


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Here's Henry talking to himself.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats on the new additions, they are a beautiful pair


----------

